# What's up with Waterville? Waterville Vs. Loon



## gregnye (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone know whats up with Waterville? They used to be so on their snowmaking game (comparable to Loon) and now they are just struggling to get stuff open. Its like the new owners don't care about the mountain at all and just looking to sell it again.

I used to actually consider it better than Loon for expert skiing (that was before Loon added the South Peak). Now its kinda sucking. Considering its so close to Boston you would think that the place would be doing much better than it is. 

I'm  curious if Tenny will actually beat them in terms of visitors in the long-run (in the next like 5 years), considering its just one exit away on 93.

Also should we just give up on green peak? Anyone know the inside scoop on this??


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2016)

gregnye said:


> Its like the new owners don't care about the mountain at all and just looking to sell it again.



If I had a dollar for every time that's been said on this forum...


Yes, it's know the owners have given up and are looking to sell.  Green Peak and the Village Gondola are selling points they're trying to stress, but they'll never build them with their own cash.  

Haven't they owned the mountain for 5-10 years or so?  Quick flip.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2016)

Sununu is focused on running for governor.  The mountain is on the market.  Apparently trail clearing on Green Peak has begun, but current plans only have them relocating the World Cup Triple over there instead of installing a new lift.  

Wonder what the sale price is.  Maybe Kurt Russell would be interested.


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 13, 2016)

gregnye said:


> Anyone know whats up with Waterville? They used to be so on their snowmaking game (comparable to Loon) and now they are just struggling to get stuff open.



Loon invested millions of dollars in greater pumping capacity and 650+ HDK Impulse guns.  Waterville has invested pretty much $0, and thier biggest snowmaking improvements was given to them by the ski club.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 14, 2016)

28 of 50 trails open at WV
34 of 61 trails open at Loon

56% open at each mountain. 

We moved to WV this season and to me it seems like WV is doing enough to get by but not going all out, on and off the mountain.  What snow they have had has been managed well. 
Hopefully some natural will start fall regularly soon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2016)

I wonder if the weather might have something to do with it?  Just a hunch.  Just point out we skied at WV on 11/28.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2016)

Not sure why you considered WV to be the better advanced/expert mtn vs Loon. 
Even w/o South Peak the North Peak at Loon>Sunnyside pod at WV IMHO.

WV needs to figure out their identity for sure.


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 14, 2016)

I always wondered why WV wasn't more popular. Or at least as popular as Loon with intermediates. Impression I got from the dozen times I skied there is that it's  NH's answer to Burke. It's like Burke cause the snotty local academy acted as if they owned the place. I can ignore the entitled prima donnas and focus on the terrain but something is missing there.

Maybe what they need is a name change. Worked wonders for Qburke. Since that megalomaniac Sununu owns the joint, howabout Swaterville or John's Valley or Sunvillevalley.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2016)

For a vertical that measures 2,020 WV has to ski the smallest of any 2k+' mtn in New England.
Its very narrow so you never feel like you are at an expansive mtn and there is very little tree skiing so once you do the groomers and lap the Sunnyside pod there is not much more to it.

And High Country lift is terrible, no real reason to ride that slow lift---it skis more like Gunstock than Loon/Cannon/Wildcat if we are talking just about NH.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 14, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> For a vertical that measures 2,020 WV has to ski the smallest of any 2k+' mtn in New England.


That is my biggest issue with Waterville Valley.


----------



## abc (Jan 14, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> I always wondered why WV wasn't more popular. Or at least as popular as Loon with intermediates.


Loon is right off the freeway and day-trippable from Boston. I also found Lincoln a lot more pleasant village to hang out if the skiing doesn't quite deliver. Plus, I wonder if Loon is better known to the general public just for being at Lincoln, which is a hub for summer visitors. 



> WV needs to figure out their identity for sure.


Looking from a distant, I sure have trouble finding what that identity is. I've only skied there once on a freebie. It was a powder day but the snow was scraped off the groomers faster than a speeding bullet. What's underneath was much nastier than the neighboring mountains. So needless to say I never returned. (though the reason was only partly the snow, I had an even nastier experience at the ticket office trying to use my freebie)



> Impression I got from the dozen times I skied there is that it's NH's answer to Burke. It's like Burke cause the snotty local academy acted as if they owned the place. I can ignore the entitled prima donnas and focus on the terrain but something is missing there.


THAT was the reason I never gave it another chance.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2016)

I try and enjoy something about every mtn I go to and certainly I have fun the day or 2 I ski WV every few yrs (usually on a cheap voucher)
Lapping the sunnyside pod on a warm sunny day in March I think is the ideal time to go to WV.
I guess my issue is more from a competitive standpoint---they have a big mtn peak to work with but have made very few changes in the last 25 yrs to improve the skiing experience.

While Loon, Cannon, even Ragged/Sunapee have made changes WV stands pat. 
Perhaps they have enough season pass holders tied into condo ownership as well as overnight renters drawn to the village that they can break even w/o putting too much emphasis on growing the day trip market.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2016)

Waterville used to be the ski racing capital of New England.  That was their identity.  Used to have women's WC races there.  During the 80s it was the busiest place in NH.  It also had the "birth of freestyle" going for it in the 80s.

Once the racing went away, so did their popularity.  Also at the same time, there was massive growth in terrain at VT areas like Stratton and Okemo.  I'm sure those took huge market share.  

I think if they get Green Peak done and rebrand themselves as a family, affordable resort; that could work as a new identity as the terrain is lacking for much of anything else.   I recently heard a radio commercial where they were talking it up as Waterville "Value" resort with their El Nino pass they're pushing.  Seems like a good strategy to attract Boston area skiers.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 14, 2016)

abc said:


> Loon is right off the freeway and day-trippable from Boston. I also found Lincoln a lot more pleasant village to hang out if the skiing doesn't quite deliver. Plus, I wonder if Loon is better known to the general public just for being at Lincoln, which is a hub for summer visitors.



Loon also gets the marketing dollars of Boyne whereas WV barely makes a peep all year.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 14, 2016)

HD333 said:


> 28 of 50 trails open at WV
> 34 of 61 trails open at Loon
> 
> 56% open at each mountain.
> ...



This is exactly the reason I dont like trail count comparisons.Loon-256 acres open.WV-96
Not even close.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree with WV's struggling to get terrain open and yet they have more open than Cannon.Pisses me off.


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 14, 2016)

But they need a HSQ to make Green Peak worthwile.  Who is going to take a longer FG lift to ski trails parallel to a HSQ?


----------



## Jully (Jan 14, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> But they need a HSQ to make Green Peak worthwile.  Who is going to take a longer FG lift to ski trails parallel to a HSQ?



No one. However, already approved and developed terrain can be seen as a selling point to future buyers. All a buyer would need to do now is just put up the cash for a HSQ.

Additionally owners can potentially raise ticket prices and use it as a marketing ploy, despite the terrain being useless.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 14, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is exactly the reason I dont like trail count comparisons.Loon-256 acres open.WV-96
> Not even close.



These are the years when areas like Loon and Hunter do well.

I agree with your acreage comp...Hunter has more open in the Cats than any other ski area by far.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 14, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> For a vertical that measures 2,020 WV has to ski the smallest of any 2k+' mtn in New England.
> Its very narrow so you never feel like you are at an expansive mtn and there is very little tree skiing so once you do the groomers and lap the Sunnyside pod there is not much more to it.
> 
> And High Country lift is terrible, no real reason to ride that slow lift---it skis more like Gunstock than Loon/Cannon/Wildcat if we are talking just about NH.



I agree with the smallness feeling especially coming from Okemo for the last few seasons and there is NO reason to ride the high country lift. 

We used to ski WV way back in the day and gave it a shot for a seasonal rental this year. This year the skiing has taken a back seat so far due to weather and we have found the area pretty nice for hiking and have enjoyed the village area. 

I am hoping for a big Feb/March. 

I do think the condo ownership and ski racing program is what keeps WV in business.   The BBTS team is all over the mountain and bars Après.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2016)

HD333 said:


> I agree with the smallness feeling especially coming from Okemo for the last few seasons and there is NO reason to ride the high country lift.
> 
> We used to ski WV way back in the day and gave it a shot for a seasonal rental this year. This year the skiing has taken a back seat so far due to weather and we have found the area pretty nice for hiking and have enjoyed the village area.
> 
> ...



Before last weekend they only had 1 way down and heard it was shit show with everyone (BBTS, lessons and whomever else was there). Then last weekend 2 out of 3 skiers were BBTS. As far as the high country that is where the BBTS should stay. No other reason to go up there.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jan 14, 2016)

WV skier visits are approx 1/2 what they were back in the 80's.  They just haven't improved since that time vs the competition.

The ski area is NOT like Burke terrain at all.  The glades are missing.  Burke has excellent glades.

The needs more terrain to keep up with Loon and places like Bretton Woods.  

Hard to believe that Tenney is going to come back from the dead when this place isn't doing so great.


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Not sure why you considered WV to be the better advanced/expert mtn vs Loon.
> Even w/o South Peak the North Peak at Loon>Sunnyside pod at WV IMHO.
> 
> WV needs to figure out their identity for sure.



I agree - there is nothing very difficult at WV  Bobby's Run while it is not often groomed makes for a nice bump run True Grit has one pitch that gets a little steep but nothing to write home about.  The glades between True Grit and Bobby's Run are fun and have some steeper drops towards the top other than that not a huge deal  Everything else labeled as black diamond are just good cruisers.  I don't mind skiing there one or two times per season.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 14, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Not sure why you considered WV to be the better advanced/expert mtn vs Loon.
> Even w/o South Peak the North Peak at Loon>Sunnyside pod at WV IMHO.



Without the South Peak, the North peak technically only consists of Flume and Walking Boss, which are only single black diamonds. Technically if you count the East Basin as the North Peak, then yes there is angel street, big dipper and triple trouble. All these are single blacks though, and triple trouble is never open. 

Meanwhile Waterville has 2 double-blacks (true grit and Bobby's) and gema and ciao (and a few others that are "black" but not as steep so they don't count). So its close, but in terms of steeps Waterville actually beat Loon back before the South Peak and Ripsaw was added.

Waterville needs to realize that they need to push for new trails, but more importantly a better snowmaking system. They need to keep up with Loon. This is important because there are so many people (myself included) that only go to Loon and Waterville when there isn't enough natural snow. Because if there was enough natural, I'd go to Cannon or Wildcat hands down!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2016)

gregnye said:


> Without the South Peak, the North peak technically only consists of Flume and Walking Boss, which are only single black diamonds. Technically if you count the East Basin as the North Peak, then yes there is angel street, big dipper and triple trouble. All these are single blacks though, and triple trouble is never open.
> 
> Meanwhile Waterville has 2 double-blacks (true grit and Bobby's) and gema and ciao (and a few others that are "black" but not as steep so they don't count). So its close, but in terms of steeps Waterville actually beat Loon back before the South Peak and Ripsaw was added.
> 
> Waterville needs to realize that they need to push for new trails, but more importantly a better snowmaking system. They need to keep up with Loon. This is important because there are so many people (myself included) that only go to Loon and Waterville when there isn't enough natural snow. Because if there was enough natural, I'd go to Cannon or Wildcat hands down!



Correct but Loon also has tree skiing on North Peak and Loon Peak. WV has some very limited marked glades off Sunnyside but that is it.


----------



## dmw (Jan 14, 2016)

I just heard a radio ad on 98.5 for Waterville, they must be monitoring this thread.


----------



## Jully (Jan 14, 2016)

gregnye said:


> Without the South Peak, the North peak technically only consists of Flume and Walking Boss, which are only single black diamonds. Technically if you count the East Basin as the North Peak, then yes there is angel street, big dipper and triple trouble. All these are single blacks though, and triple trouble is never open.
> 
> Meanwhile Waterville has 2 double-blacks (true grit and Bobby's) and gema and ciao (and a few others that are "black" but not as steep so they don't count). So its close, but in terms of steeps Waterville actually beat Loon back before the South Peak and Ripsaw was added.



Agree with you about on trail stuff, but the single black v. double black rating is pretty BS between WV and Loon.

Throw in tree skiing though and Loon has always has the advantage over WV.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 14, 2016)

For me, what sets North Peak (including east basin, easily lapped by NP quad) ahead of Sunnyside at WV is one, as already mentioned, the trees.  Secondly are the 2 natural snow bump runs, Triple Trouble and Big Dipper below Cantdog.  These runs never see a groomer, except the short runouts, or snow guns which make them ski much better most of the time,  IMO. And in most years they are open about half the season.  Lower Flume usually has seeded bumps also, although rock hard more often than not.  The high speed lift vs. fixed grip sunnyside doesn't hurt either.  I won't get into the sidecountry terrain as I'm not familiar with what's at WV. Years ago when my pass was valid at both mountains Loon was the choice maybe 8 days to one for WV.  Not a fan of S. Peak.  Seems to almost always be overgroomed and icy.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 14, 2016)

WV is my least favorite ski area on the planet. I think it is the worst ski are in NH maybe in NE. I honestly think Cranmore is better. The terrain absolutely sucks. The snow sucks. The liftlines suck. The walk up that freakin hill from the parking lot sucks. The lodge sucks. The names of their trails suck. Tippy canoe. Come on. The quad does not go to the Top. That's kind of stupid. The drive from 93 sucks. The "village" is not accessible to the mountain. That was smart. It's worn down dirty and it sucks.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 14, 2016)

skiberg said:


> WV is my least favorite ski area on the planet. I think it is the worst ski are in NH maybe in NE. I honestly think Cranmore is better. The terrain absolutely sucks. The snow sucks. The liftlines suck. The walk up that freakin hill from the parking lot sucks. The lodge sucks. The names of their trails suck. Tippy canoe. Come on. The quad does not go to the Top. That's kind of stupid. The drive from 93 sucks. The "village" is not accessible to the mountain. That was smart. It's worn down dirty and it sucks.



I know a few people from Saddleback that would gladly trade mountains.


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I know a few people from Saddleback that would gladly trade mountains.



Uh, I assume by virtue of WV simply being open? Not high praise. Those two hills are as different as can be.


----------



## Jully (Jan 14, 2016)

skiberg said:


> WV is my least favorite ski area on the planet. I think it is the worst ski are in NH maybe in NE. I honestly think Cranmore is better. The terrain absolutely sucks. The snow sucks. The liftlines suck. The walk up that freakin hill from the parking lot sucks. The lodge sucks. The names of their trails suck. Tippy canoe. Come on. The quad does not go to the Top. That's kind of stupid. The drive from 93 sucks. The "village" is not accessible to the mountain. That was smart. It's worn down dirty and it sucks.



The phrase might be "Waterville sucks. Don't go there."


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 14, 2016)

We live 15 minutes down 49 from WV and the only thing they see from us is tailights. It is a good intermediate family mountain. The central nature of lodging and the small center of town makes it attractive for the masses. We will ski a Sunday half day when we have drank too much the night before and driving to Cannon or Wildcat is not in the cards!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 14, 2016)

gregnye said:


> Without the South Peak, the North peak technically only consists of Flume and Walking Boss, which are only single black diamonds. Technically if you count the East Basin as the North Peak, then yes there is angel street, big dipper and triple trouble. All these are single blacks though, and triple trouble is never open.
> 
> Meanwhile Waterville has 2 double-blacks (true grit and Bobby's) and gema and ciao (and a few others that are "black" but not as steep so they don't count). So its close, but in terms of steeps Waterville actually beat Loon back before the South Peak and Ripsaw was added.
> 
> Waterville needs to realize that they need to push for new trails, but more importantly a better snowmaking system. They need to keep up with Loon. This is important because there are so many people (myself included) that only go to Loon and Waterville when there isn't enough natural snow. Because if there was enough natural, I'd go to Cannon or Wildcat hands down!



I was going to stay out of this thread because I actually like WV for a lot of personal reasons and don't like to bash it (and that seems where this thread is going).
But this has to be the stupidest post I've read in a long time.  For starters, are you seriously basing your whole argument on Double-Blacks vs Single-Blacks??  You must think Cannon is a major pu$$y mountain....not any double-blacks there!!  True Grit at WV is clearly much harder than Tramline at Cannon based on the rating.  What you really need to do for challenge is head up to Bretton Woods where they have FIFTEEN DOUBLE BLACK DIAMOND RUNS!!!  

WV has exactly zero difficult terrain.  True Grit and Bobby's are wide open, simple fall-line, straight, short, boring trails.  WV's best trails are some of their fun windy blues. 

WV and Loon are completely different animals.  The towns of Waterville and Lincoln are completely different. I agree that WV needs to find itself.  But the answer is finding their own niche not by trying to "keep up with Loon".  Loon will win that one all day, every day.


----------



## Jully (Jan 15, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I was going to stay out of this thread because I actually like WV for a lot of personal reasons and don't like to bash it (and that seems where this thread is going).
> But this has to be the stupidest post I've read in a long time.  For starters, are you seriously basing your whole argument on Double-Blacks vs Single-Blacks??  You must think Cannon is a major pu$$y mountain....not any double-blacks there!!  True Grit at WV is clearly much harder than Tramline at Cannon based on the rating.  What you really need to do for challenge is head up to Bretton Woods where they have FIFTEEN DOUBLE BLACK DIAMOND RUNS!!!
> 
> WV has exactly zero difficult terrain.  True Grit and Bobby's are wide open, simple fall-line, straight, short, boring trails.  WV's best trails are some of their fun windy blues.
> ...



Agreed on many points haha.

Waterville rebranding itself as different from Loon is definitely key to bringing success. It used to be racing + families versus daytripper family, but that is blending together more and more it seems.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2016)

skiberg said:


> WV is my least favorite ski area on the planet. I think it is the worst ski are in NH maybe in NE. I honestly think Cranmore is better. The terrain absolutely sucks. The snow sucks. The liftlines suck. The walk up that freakin hill from the parking lot sucks. The lodge sucks. The names of their trails suck. Tippy canoe. Come on. The quad does not go to the Top. That's kind of stupid. The drive from 93 sucks. The "village" is not accessible to the mountain. That was smart. It's worn down dirty and it sucks.



There is so much in this post that I agree with and I seem to always start with this..."The walk up that freakin hill from the parking lot sucks".Haha,Tippecanoe.How about Ciao,Gema and of course And Tyler Too.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I was going to stay out of this thread because I actually like WV for a lot of personal reasons and don't like to bash it (and that seems where this thread is going).
> But this has to be the stupidest post I've read in a long time.  For starters, are you seriously basing your whole argument on Double-Blacks vs Single-Blacks??  You must think Cannon is a major pu$$y mountain....not any double-blacks there!!  True Grit at WV is clearly much harder than Tramline at Cannon based on the rating.  What you really need to do for challenge is head up to Bretton Woods where they have FIFTEEN DOUBLE BLACK DIAMOND RUNS!!!
> 
> WV has exactly zero difficult terrain.  True Grit and Bobby's are wide open, simple fall-line, straight, short, boring trails.  WV's best trails are some of their fun windy blues.
> ...



Good points!  In my case our family does not dislike WV in fact it is a fun place to rip up the runs like BW.  We go there if we have cheap lift tickets or comps.  Like you say, there just aren't any truly difficult runs.  In fact, WV is 2 for 1 on Sundays with The Ride and Ski Card and I cannot even get my family to bite.  They would rather go to Cannon.

Speaking of Double Black Diamond labeling.  I am not a fan of this.  Cannon and Jay Peak do not label trails that way.  I get why some mountains do that because they want to keep those people that are really not that good off the more difficult of the more difficult.  That being said, some double black labeling is wrong and Waterville is a perfect example as well as Pats Peak to name a couple.


----------



## ExtremeRyan (Nov 28, 2016)

Loon's snowmaking capacity is much greater than Waterville, if it's cold they can get almost every trail open without the need for natural snow. Loon also as way more glades, both on map and unmarked. This makes Loon a better mountain in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 28, 2016)

ExtremeRyan said:


> Loon's snowmaking capacity is much greater than Waterville, if it's cold they can get almost every trail open without the need for natural snow. Loon also as way more glades, both on map and unmarked. This makes Loon a better mountain in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I have not skied Loon but I blindly agree due to size and terrain.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Jan 9, 2017)

bump

I read this thread last night having skied waterville yesterday, really for the first time. I think the comments are unfair and don't give credit where credit is due. Namely, that the intermediate trails on the east side of the mountain (skier's left) are notably more challenging than your average intermediate New England trail. In fact, I'd say that they're more challenging than any of the intermediate trails at Cannon, with the exception of Baron's Run. I might even say more challenging than Wildcat! 

Having said that, the advanced trails that we skied were barely more difficult than the intermediate trails, so I can see why WV wouldn't appeal to experts, especially given the lack of glades. STILL, it's a good solid mountain all around with decently challenging terrain, so long as you're not an expert (and I'm making a distinction between advanced and expert...)


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree WV has a solid terrain layout for Intermediates. Bobby's and Ciao are fun (I think they're more "blue black" than true black diamond, especially when not bumped up), and I like Tommy's and Tippecanoe also.

However, I think competing ski areas do a much better job providing an overall experience to these types of skiers.  WV's lodge is dumpy, the food/après scene isn't that great, and the snowmaking/grooming has been marginal the past few years (which I attribute to lack of finances).  I'd ski there if I got a good deal, but IMO other places have much more to offer if I'm looking for an advanced-intermediate ski day.

Plus that road off 93 to get there - what a nightmare.  I think I've been lucky to never get a ticket there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2017)

The access road from 93 should be 50 mph almost the entire way. The fact that it is lower in spots and pretty much always has speed traps is annoying for sure.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2017)

WV has great blue groomers, the only place in NH that has more interesting blue trails, IMO, is Wildcat. That said WV is ONLY blue groomers. It is great for my father who started skiing in his early 40s and is now just below an advanced skier, but only skis groomers. He gets bored at almost every other mountain in NH except WV because of a lack of challenge hes found on groomers. 

Problem is NE skiing seems to have shifted away from that market in recent years to some degree and now a plethora of above average difficulty blues is boring to many skiers or too challenging for true intermediates!


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

I think Cannon has a bunch of more interesting blues IMO. We have skied WV on the cheap every year and we find it rather boring.  Tippecanoe, And Tyler Too are wide open cruisers and not that exciting.  Tommy's and Lower Sel's  ski like a more challenging blue trail.  In fact, that is one of the places that I convinced my wife she could ski black diamonds.  Not really at the time but it got her convinced enough to start skiing the front five at Cannon.  Lower Bobby's when bumped is solid and the head wall on True Grit at best I'd a black.  Oblivion has one very short drop then is pretty green.

I can say I enjoy skiing there on the cheap but never ever for full fare.  And I would never buy a pass there.

I do like the valet parking though.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2017)

Fair point on Tippie and Tyler. Maybe I just haven't spent enough time on Cannon's blues!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> Fair point on Tippie and Tyler. Maybe I just haven't spent enough time on Cannon's blues!



The upper blue's at Cannon are classic New England twisting runs. Love them.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> Fair point on Tippie and Tyler. Maybe I just haven't spent enough time on Cannon's blues!


Try Upper Cannon, Vista Way, Upper Ravine, Baron's, Rock Garden, Big Link.  Any of these can be very interesting blues.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 9, 2017)

I would take the blues at Cannon, Loon, Wildcat, Gunstock, Sunapee, and Attitash over Waterville any day.  Oblivion is the only interesting run, all the others are too wide, and very characterless.  Loon and to a certain extent Sunapee really have killed them over the last 2 decades.  When Booth Creek owned both Loon and Waterville, they were about equally sized and did about equal with skier visits.  But Loon must get double the skier visits of Waterville nowadays.  Sunapee has nailed down the family day trip market from Boston in the mean time as well.

Does anybody know the status of the triple on Green Peak.  Is it finished and just waiting for natural snow, as they did not put much snowmaking there yet.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> I would take the blues at Cannon, Loon, Wildcat, Gunstock, Sunapee, and Attitash over Waterville any day.  Oblivion is the only interesting run, all the others are too wide, and very characterless.  Loon and to a certain extent Sunapee really have killed them over the last 2 decades.  When Booth Creek owned both Loon and Waterville, they were about equally sized and did about equal with skier visits.  But Loon must get double the skier visits of Waterville nowadays.  Sunapee has nailed down the family day trip market from Boston in the mean time as well.
> 
> Does anybody know the status of the triple on Green Peak.  Is it finished and just waiting for natural snow, as they did not put much snowmaking there yet.


Oblivion  only has a section along the cliff and a short drop then gets pretty flat.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 9, 2017)

dlague said:


> Oblivion  only has a section along the cliff and a short drop then gets pretty flat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



its not steep,but atleast its narrow and has some turns


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 9, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> I would take the blues at Cannon, Loon, Wildcat, Gunstock, Sunapee, and Attitash over Waterville any day.  Oblivion is the only interesting run, all the others are too wide, and very characterless.  Loon and to a certain extent Sunapee really have killed them over the last 2 decades.  When Booth Creek owned both Loon and Waterville, they were about equally sized and did about equal with skier visits.  But Loon must get double the skier visits of Waterville nowadays.  Sunapee has nailed down the family day trip market from Boston in the mean time as well.
> 
> Does anybody know the status of the triple on Green Peak.  Is it finished and just waiting for natural snow, as they did not put much snowmaking there yet.



Best trail at Waterville is a bumped up True Grit on a Blue Bird spring day.   

I've had some fun days there but would only go back if it became part of a package I was interested in.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2017)

Agreed on True Grit.  If I saw a deal, knew it was bumped and temps in the 40s in March, I'd head back to WV to lap True Grit all day.  Outside of that, it's pretty far down on my list of places to visit.  I suppose once they get the new peak fully open next year I may make a visit to check it out.


----------



## machski (Jan 9, 2017)

Ahh, I like lower Bobby's better, more sustained pitch than Grit.  When I had the Threedom pass I skied there to change it up.  But we honestly skied more at Loon and Cranmore.  I thought even Cranmore had more variety and character, though less vert.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

machski said:


> Ahh, I like lower Bobby's better, more sustained pitch than Grit.  When I had the Threedom pass I skied there to change it up.  But we honestly skied more at Loon and Cranmore.  I thought even Cranmore had more variety and character, though less vert.


Bobby's is a better bump run when it is open.  True Grit often has nice bumps under the lift.  On the steeper section it is generally not that bumped up.

Yup lapping the Sunnyside triple is the way to go - avoid the express lift line and there are generally fewer people in that area.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 9, 2017)

skiberg said:


> WV is my least favorite ski area on the planet. I think it is the worst ski are in NH maybe in NE. I honestly think Cranmore is better. The terrain absolutely sucks. The snow sucks. The liftlines suck. The walk up that freakin hill from the parking lot sucks. The lodge sucks. The names of their trails suck. Tippy canoe. Come on. The quad does not go to the Top. That's kind of stupid. The drive from 93 sucks. The "village" is not accessible to the mountain. That was smart. It's worn down dirty and it sucks.


Wow.  Will it suck that much if I'm skiing for free on a comp pass?  'Cause I got one with this year's Ride n' Ski card.... Or is it so bad that even not paying won't alleviate the suckiness?


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2017)

KD7000 said:


> Wow.  Will it suck that much if I'm skiing for free on a comp pass?  'Cause I got one with this year's Ride n' Ski card.... Or is it so bad that even not paying won't alleviate the suckiness?


I think it is worth skiing even on a 2 for 1 which is available with the help Ride and Ski Card on Sundays.  So skiing there for free is worth it for sure even if it is your first and only time.  At least you will develop your own opinion.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> I think it is worth skiing even on a 2 for 1 which is available with the help Ride and Ski Card on Sundays.  So skiing there for free is worth it for sure even if it is your first and only time.  At least you will develop your own opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



This.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 10, 2017)

I was mostly kidding.  I'll ski anywhere if it's free.      I was just really impressed with that review.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 10, 2017)

Waterville is basically the Okemo of New Hampshire. They have nice intermediate trails but they all mostly feel the same. Still I like the vibe at Waterville better than Loon. They also have a better terrain park lift setup than Loon (you have to ride the gondola).


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2017)

gregnye said:


> Waterville is basically the Okemo of New Hampshire. They have nice intermediate trails but they all mostly feel the same. Still I like the vibe at Waterville better than Loon. They also have a better terrain park lift setup than Loon (you have to ride the gondola).


Never been to Loon but reports on Saturdays and early Sunday are of lots of people.  Since I was a weekend skier Loon was never a real option.  Waterville was feasible and only had bad lift lines a couple times but that was only on White Peak.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 11, 2017)

I had the opportunity to ski at Waterville last week. Kind of a boring day but I will say that the snowmaking and grooming was really good. All the trails were covered edge to edge with good base depths (and nearly the entire mountain is open). Some of the trails off of Green Peak look nice and steep. Will definitely check it out again when that opens!


----------



## gregnye (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty busy today and the new (well oldish) Green Peak triple was on and off hold throughout the day. First it was on hold until 10, then it ran from 10 to 12:15, then it was down 12:15 to 2:00, then it ran 2:00--3ish. What's up with this? Any word on Mechanical issues? They said it was a wind hold but the wind wasn't that strong really. When its a holiday weekend having an additional lift really helps. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## 180 (Feb 19, 2017)

I was there too.  Wind hold on Green and North.  Also, the worst parking setup and lift tickets.   Slow!


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2017)

180 said:


> I was there too.  Wind hold on Green and North.  Also, the worst parking setup and lift tickets.   Slow!


We used to get our truck valet parked.  Parking is terrible.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

